# Night ventilation in Motorhome



## richardsnow

We have a new Autotrail Excel with a fixed bed across the rear and are finding it a bit air-less at night! We have 3 Heki vents, a large wind up one in the front and 2 small mini Hekis at the back. It is difficult to leave the rear one over the bed open overnight due to the possibility of rain coming in and soaking the bed and in any event the night blind impedes any air flow. All the windows have concertina blinds that raise up so even if a window is left partially open no air will come in at night if the blind is closed. 

We have seen the new Hiki AirQuad vent which looks a great improvement on the fitted Mini Plus and is the same size. It seems to have a light smoked acrylic effect dome which needs to be darker if it is to be used over the bed. Any ideas please on that question? 

Can anyone let me know if the vent is rain proof when open if parked? 

It also comes with an option of "forced ventilation" but I have no idea what that is either!!


----------



## alphadee

We have the windows on ventilate and use the flyscreens once the lights are out. Works for us.


----------



## alphadee

We have the windows on ventilate and use the flyscreens once the lights are out. Works for us.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We have had a Omnistor ventillation fan fitted in our bedroom heckies. Sadly, they make a good deal of noise so we try not to use them!
We also have concertina blinds so we tend to leave them open at the top by about 3 inches (in metric, of course!). This lets the air blow in on one side and out the other - if there is any wind.
In the morning, I do sometimes wake up and shut them as the very, very early dawn light comes in to annoy me.
I keep threatening to make a sort of pelmet out of some black-out material to overcome that problem. Come to think of it, maybe black-out curtains instead of the blinds would be an idea?
When desperate, we have a large free standing fan...

Patrick (cool dude)


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

Have you looked at the fantastic vents? I am not sure how noisy or effective they are but may be an option. Someone may have some knowledge on them.


----------



## Scattycat

Well, I'd have thought that if you're too hot then may be open the vent above the bed a little and leave the night blind open, if it's dark why would you need to close it? 

From a security point of view I would never leave any side windows open over night but I see no problem with leaving roof vents partly open. If it rains hard enough for it to get into the van then it normally doesn't take long to wake me up and if it's that bad I get up and close them.

Simples :roll:


----------



## richardsnow

Scattycat said:


> Well, I'd have thought that if you're too hot then may be open the vent above the bed a little and leave the night blind open, if it's dark why would you need to close it?
> 
> From a security point of view I would never leave any side windows open over night but I see no problem with leaving roof vents partly open. If it rains hard enough for it to get into the van then it normally doesn't take long to wake me up and if it's that bad I get up and close them.
> 
> Simples :roll:


Trouble with that is that it gets light very early in the morning and we are not eearly risers on holiday!! Thanks anyway


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We have a small fan which is left on when things get a bit warm :wink: 
It is very quiete but effective. i will get the brand name in th emorning if t can remember.

Leave windows closed in case of gassing

Dave p


----------



## chasper

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Leave windows closed in case of gassing
> 
> Dave p


 8O


----------



## carprus

Leave windows closed in case of gassing


Would that be late night gas or early morning gas :lol:


----------



## wakk44

This can be a problem in any motorhome during hot weather,we try and keep the van cool in the daytime as once it has heated up it is difficult to cool down for nighttime.

When it is very hot(usually abroad but occasionally in the UK)try and park in the shade and keep external blinds on the windscreen,a large amount of heat comes from there.Also shut the blinds on the windows facing the sun closed during the day.

At night we put the habitation windows on the ventilation position with the blinds closed,if there is any wind it will circulate and help cool you down,if there isn't any wind then we have an oscillating fan which we keep on during the night.


----------

